# Fuente de alta tension para flash casero



## richardz (Dic 5, 2007)

hola a todos , soy fotógrafo de profesión y quisiera saber si alguien sabe como crear una fuente de alimentacion para flash fotográfico que genere 330v continuos y 400uf de forma casera ya que los que hay son muy caros, cualquier duda y apoyo bienvenido


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 13, 2007)

Hola richardz...yo estoy planeando lo mismo y quisera saber si podemos unir nuestros temas....

Segun lo que entiendo queres fabricar un circuito para hacer funcionar el flash de una camara...

Bien...en primer lugar el circuito que alimenta los flashes de las camaras es un circuito de tipo LC(Inductancia+capacitor)...su funcionamiento es muy sencillo..y se muestra en estas imagenes...En la primer imagen se muestra un circuito básico y simplificado de los circuitos originales...En la segunda uno de los procesos que permite cargar el capacitor del circuito..y en la tercer imagen se muestra el proceso de caraga del capacitor...
Su funcionamiento es muy simple...La bateria alimenta una bobina de inductancia la cual se carga al encontrarse como en la segunda figura una vez cargada el transistor conmuta la conexión de A hacia B lo cual produce que la bobina se descargue sobre el capacitor y el diodo impide que el capacitor se descargue inadecuadamente(Sobre la bobina)Este proceso se repite una y otra vez hasta que la tension entre las placas del capacitor alcanzan 300V aproximadamente..luego como se muestra en la tercer figura se hace hacer contacto entre las placas del capacitor que se encuentran unidas a los bornes de la lampara de destello...y se produce una descarga inmediata lo que produce que el gas en el interior de la lampara se caliente hasta temperaturas de color muy elevadas(5600º K).
Hasta aqui muy bien todo..pero de todos modos tengo ciertas dudas tales como:
Que tipo de transistor debo utilizar(NPN o PNP)...como se conecta el transistor a los puntos A y B para que conmute las conexiónes automaticamente?
Que inductancia debe poseer la bonina de inductancia?
Que otras mejora puedo hacerle al circuito?
Entre otras...

Agradezco toda la ayuda que me/nos puedan brindar   

Feliz navidad y un prospero año nuevo para todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2007)

Flash de estudio o portatil ?

De estudio, se puede trabajar directamente con una fuente de CC tomada de la tension de linea (Transformador mediante)

Portatil: Hay que hacer como te dice Elvis!


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 14, 2007)

Fogonazo...me podrias responder algunas de las preguntas que hice en mi comentario?
O alguien mas podria hacerlo...porq no me llevo bien con los transistores!..y no entiendo mucho de electronica 


Gracias totales!

Feliz navidad y un prospero año nuevo para todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

Lo que estas describiendo (Muy correctamente) se parece mas a una fuente convertidora CC-CC que al esquema del flash. Funciona pero no te dara la alta tension necesaria para el funcionamiento del flash

La bateria alimenta un transformador, este transformador posee una derivacion que por diferencia de face produce oscilacion sobre un transistor que esta en serie con el primario del transformador.
Primario de transformador, transistor y posiblemente algun capacitor forman un circuito resonante de potencia que genera sobre el primario una tension ondulada.
Esta tension ondulada se aumenta en el transformador, se convierte en alterna, se rectifica y carga al capacitor de alimentacion de la lampara de xenon.

Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 15, 2007)

Gracias Fogonazo por la información..Yo no quiero discutir con vos sobre que tipo circuito es(Convertidor cc-cc o circuito de flash)porque no estoy a la altura de tus conocimentos en electronica...Solo quiero decirte que esas fotos las obtube de una pagina donde se explica el funcionamiento del flash en torno a esos circuitos..hacerlo mecanicamente no funciona para nada..porque lo intente y solo obtengo una chispa loca que no me hizo ver colores flotando como el circuito de flash que hace unos meses se descargo por accidente sobre mi   ...Encontre ese circuito y quisiera saber y es eficaz para la obtensión de altos voltages...Gracias por lo de (Muy correctamente)Es todo un logro para mi poder explicar a ese nivel este tema

Gracias totales!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

Lo que posteaste, te repito es correcto, pero conceptual, no lo debes tomar como un esquema sino como un concepto.

Este otro esquema es + o - lo que te comentaba del oscilador / transformador 

Si lo que deseas es armarte un generador de tension como para un flash te sugiero un 555, transistor de poder y transformador de unos 220 a 9 VCA.

El esquema que posteaste lleva un transformador que no creo que encuentres en el mercado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

Una posibilidad


----------



## El nombre (Dic 15, 2007)

ejm...
Algo exagerada la etapa de potencia. con un bdx53 te apañas (tirando por lo alto) 
la intensidad que se requiere es poca puedes hacerlo (dependiendo del transformador) con un bc547...

entiendo que era una posibilidad...


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 20, 2007)

Gracias Fogonazo!...Este posteo solo lo hago para contar algo..Como yo queria un dispositivo capaz de generar altas tensiones y sin tener que soldar mucho..El otro dia mientras buscaba cosas entre mi basura tan preciada... encontre una bobina de encendido una bastante antigua pero excelente y muy eficiente..Durante un momento la observe pensando para que la podria utilizar y deduciendo supuse que si elebava el voltaje de una bateria de motocicleta tambien lo haria con mi transformador...Dispuse todo y decidi probarla y fua una total desilusion..Hasta que se me ocurrio ponerle un banco de capacitores ceramicos para optimizar su funcionamiento y la verdad es que jamas pense obtener los resultados obtenidos
...Chispas de 2cm de longitud
...produccion de plasma dentro de una bombilla(Foco)
...Un campo magnetico considerablemente grande
...Entre otros

Aqui les dejo el muy simple circuito del dipositivo (La cantidad de capacitores solo ilustrativa para mi experimento utilice un banco de 12capacitores de distintas capacidades pero igual Voltaje de operacion (200V)...Lo que quisiera saber es como conectar algun circuito adicional que genere pulsos para hacer todo mas automatico.. Algo con un 555 supongo pero eso ya escapa a mis conocimientos...se los dejo a utds.

Gracias Totales!

Feliz navidad y un prospero año nuevo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2007)

Lo que necesitas es una version simplificada de la bobina de Tesla.
Si te fijas en el esquema que postee, si se reeplaza en transformador de salida por una bobina de encendido de automotor (Que tambien es un transformador) consigues unos respetables 30KV
Otra opcion es mediante un dimmer y un capacitor alimentar la bobina de encendido y consigues tambien unos cuantos miles de voltios.

Saludos y felices "Chispas"


Edit si te consigues un flyback de televisor te puedes armar esto


----------



## electronica-2000 (Dic 20, 2007)

hola: yo estoy interesado en el del flyback. tengo un 2n3055 y el fliback pero...cual es el orden de las patas? mejor dicho como se conecta al flyback?  
saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 23, 2007)

Hola a todos...Este es un circuito el cual diseñe con la intensión de obtener Voltajes aum mayores que los que me preoporciona el dispositivo que se observa en mi anterior Post.
Este circuito no es mas que una Bobina Tesla la cual en lugar de utilizar un transformador CA-CC utiliza una bobina de encendido para producir la induccion en la bobina primaria y a su vez en la secundaria...
Los calculos indican que obtendre aprximadamente 400000V con un voltaje de 2000V en la bobina primaria de 5 espiras y la segunda bobina de 1000 espiras

V2=V1 x N2/N1
REEMPLAZANDO:
V2=2000V. x 1000esp./5 esp.
V2=400000V

Esto es con tan solo 2000V..
De lo que no estoy seguro es de cual de estos dos posibles circuitos puedo utilizar..Ya sea por su eficacia sus prestaciones ,etc.
Por si alguien no entiende..utilize un motor ya que no dispongo de CA..ni de un inversor el cual tambien nesecito construir y no se como...El motor al girar produce el contacto entre el cable del polo + una y otra vez produciendo pulsos el la bobina los cuales tienen resulados similares a la CA...La unica ventaja radica en que puedo controlar la frecuencia a voluntad aumentando el voltaje de alimentacion del motor(La cantidad de baterias)...Agradeceria sugerencias mejoras o lo que a ustedes les resulte mas práctico 

Eso es todo!

Gracias totales!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2007)

Elvis!: El principio de la bobina de Tesla es llevar a las bobinas (Primaria y secundaria) a la oscilacion, para esto te combiene colocar un capacitor de unos 300 a 470nF  400V en paralelo con el primario de la bobina para mejorar la oscilacion propia de la bobina primaria y aumentar la chispa.

El motor y sus contactos te combiene reemplazarlos por un Transistor de potencia y un 555, no se desgastan y te permite ajustar la frecuencia de los pulsos, con estos pulsos buscas la mejor resonancia de la bobina primaria (Mayor tension)


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 24, 2007)

Gracias por todo Fogonzo 
Suponia que en lugar de un motor tendria que utilizar un 555 por su eficiencia y por no desgastarce pero lo que no entiendo es como reemplazar el motor por el 555...ademas estoy muy impaciente por probarlo y ya tarde mucho tiempo bobinando a mano un tubo de P.V.C de 40cm. de largo...

Alguien podria modificar mi imagen y mostrarme donde y como conecto el 555?

Gracias totales!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2007)

Yo te habia pasado este esquema en otro post


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 24, 2007)

Pero como hacer funcionar de una manera eficiente un capacitor de tan solo 400V de tolerancia con un voltaje mayor a lo 2000V entre sus bornes?Para mi que sufriría mucho el pobre capacitor y no cumpliria con su trabajo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2007)

El capacitor va sobre el primario de la bobina donde los hay pulsos de 12VCC.

Entre el secundario de la bobina de ignicion y el primario de la bobina secundaria (La que bobinaste) debes agregar el chispero.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2007)

Otra forma de generar alta tension


----------



## gca (Ene 3, 2009)

Revivo el post por necesidad. Necesito generar alto voltaje con capasitores en paralelo para alimentar a una bobina (electroiman) por pocos milisegundos. Que circuito con banco de capasitores me recomiendan.
Me olvidaba, lo alimentaria con una fuente 12v, 1 amper rectificada

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2009)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Revivo el post por necesidad. Necesito generar alto voltaje con capasitores en paralelo ......


Los capacitores por si solo no te generan nada, podrías ver de hacer un doblador/triplicador/cuatriplicador de tensión, almacenar carga y con esta accionar tu solenoide.
¿ Que solenoide tienes que trabaja con alta tensión ?
¿ Cuanto es para ti alta tensión ?


----------



## gca (Ene 3, 2009)

Necesito elevar los 12 volt 1 ampere de mi fuente a unos mil volts y almacenarla en los capasitores y cuando estos esten llenos se dispare el voltaje y accione al electroiman unos milisegundos. Y cuantas espiras y diametro de cobre esmaltado necesitaria para armar el electroiman lo suficientemente potente y q aguante el voltaje y la corriente.
 Aclaro mis conosimientos son medios llendo para escasos


gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2009)

Se puede conocer para que es esto o es secreto.

¿ Quieres hacer una imantadora ?


----------



## imanzoni (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola antes de almacenar la energía en los capacitores tenes que ver con que capacitores podes contar, una vez que armes tu batería de capacitores, te recomiendo que consigas una capacitancia equivalente de unos 2mF (mili Farad) y que soporte unos 800volt.  
Podes conseguir un transformador para pasar de 12V corriente alterna al voltaje que necesites, o hacer un multiplicador de voltaje (acá tenés uno http://www.rmcybernetics.com/images/main/pyhsics/voltage_multiplier_schematic_diagram.jpg ) el problema es que partiendo de 12V alterna para poder llegar a unos 792 necesitas unas 60 etapas es decir 60 capacitores de al menos 36V y unos 100uF y 60 diodos decentes, es mas conveniente que tomes 220 de la alimentación de tu casa y los pases por un triplicador de voltaje (es decir solo tres etapas) para esto necesitas tres capacitores de 680V y aproximadamente 100uF y tres diodos grandecitos esto te va a salir mas barato que las 60 etapas del anterior. Otra posibilidad es que armes un elevador de tensión; conseguí un núcleo de ferrite o utilizando como eje un tornillo apila muchas arandelas bañadas en barniz hasta lograr una barra después sacale el tornillo y enrolla alambre de cobre para bobinados de 2mm de diámetro, unas 100vueltas y encima unas 350vueltas de alambre  mas fino con eso en el bobinado secundario tendras una tensino de 770V. Con esto podes cargar una asociación de capacitores en serie que consiste en dos capacitores de 450V 4mF cada uno dándote por resultado un capacitor equivalente de aproximadamente 900V 2mF con lo cual tenes un pulso corto y poderoso que va a poder acelerar tu proyectil en muy poco trayecto. En cuanto al solenoide conseguirte un tubo de acrílico de 1cm de diámetro interno y enrollale alambre de cobre para bobinados de 2mm de diámetro, unas 40 vueltas (te va a quedar aproximadamente de 8cm de largo)  al llegar a las 40 vueltas empezas a hacer otra capa, en total tendrías que hacer tres capas, un total de 120 vueltas,  para ese solenoide y ese capacitor con la carga planteada el proyectil puede ser un bulon de poco menos de un centímetro de diámetro y de 4cm de largo. Para disparar esto podes usar un motor que haga contactar dos terminales. O Usar un trozo de metal con un mango largo aislante con el cual tocas los contactos ( CUIDADO! ESTAS TRABAJANDO CON UNA TENSIÓN BASTANTE GRANDE DE CORRIENTE CONTINUA Y UNA VEZ QUE LOS CAPACITORES ESTAN CARGADOS ESTOS GUARDAN UNA ENERGÍA DE APROXIMADAMENTE  600J SI SE LLEGAN A DESCARGAR EN TU DEDO PODRÍAN O BIEN QUEMARTE GRAVEMENTE O MATARTE LOS NERVIOS DEL DEDO O INCLUSO CON MUCHA MALA SUERTE LESIONES MAS GRAVES)   

Cualquier consulta seguí preguntando, los aceleradores magnéticos me apasionan y estoy dispuesto a contestarte todo lo que pueda.


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 7, 2009)

Y se puede saber que estas tratando de hacer?
Me suena a mi o puede ser un Cañon Gauss?
Si es eso lo que necesitas con un poco menos de tension ya podrias lograrlo..Todo depende de los capacitores que uses y de la capacidad total del banco..Y con unos simles calculos obtenes la energia que se almacenaria en el banco expresada en J (Joules)
Ahora ando un poco apurado como para los diagramas..Pero si te interesa la idea o puedo ayudarte solo mandame algun MP o por msjs en el Post..Tengo bastante Info al respecto q te podria ser de ayuda!

Un saludo!:-d


----------



## imanzoni (Feb 7, 2009)

Disculpa que te corrija pero espero que cuando yo me equivoque tambien me corrijan. Los cañones de gauss son pasivos y estan fabricados con imanes permanentes, lo que el trata de fabricar es un rifle magnetico, conocido en ingles como coil gun. En cuanto a los capacitores lo mas conveniente es usar voltajes del orden de los 700V en adelante siempre y cuando el objeto del rifle sea poder acelerar proyectiles a una velocidad que resulte interesante. En cuanto a la capacidad no es recomendable  usar capacitores de gran capacidad (mas de 5mF) ya que esto hace que el tiempo de descarga sea mas lento. Lo necesario es un pulso electrico que genere un campo magnetico muy intenso que dure poco tiempo, el suficiente como para que el centro del proyectil alcance como maximo el centro del solenoide, de lo contrario el proyectil sera frenado en parte o totalmente por el propio campo.    Las formulas necesarias son:
U=(C.V²) / 2 
(donde U es la energia almacenada en el capacitor expresada en Joules, C la capacidad expresada en Farad y V la tension a la cual se lo somete para cargarlo expresada en Volt)
T=C.R 
(donde T es la constante de tiempo expresada en segundos, C es la capacidad expresada en Farad y R es la resistencia del ciruito a travez del que se descargara el capacitor expresada en ohm) Por lo general se toma un tiempo de 5T como el tiempo necesario para la descarga completa del capacitor, aunque durante los primeros 2T se produce aproximadamente el 80% de la descarga.


----------



## jose_flash (Ago 27, 2009)

un pregunta a lo mejor os puede sonar estupida pero ... su cojo el esquema que hizo fogonazo con un 555 y un transformador de 9-220 puedo excitar una bobina con HV y que me de un buen campo magnetico?¿


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2009)

jose_flash dijo:


> un pregunta a lo mejor os puede sonar estupida pero ... su cojo el esquema que hizo fogonazo con un 555 y un transformador de 9-220 puedo excitar una bobina con HV y que me de un buen campo magnetico?¿


La respuesta a todas las preguntas del universo es una sola palabra: *"Depende"*
Puedes conseguir un buen campo magnético pulsante de alta frecuencia basado en la "Bobina de Tesla" (Ver Foro), pero si buscas algo como un electroimán y campo fijo (Estable), este no es el camino.

Sería bueno que aclares que tipo de "Campo Magnético" deseas


----------



## jose_flash (Ago 28, 2009)

un campo magnetico pulsante


----------



## darb1308 (Nov 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una posibilidad



el trasformador que se muestra en esta imagen que caracteristicas posee, voltajede entrada,,,voltaje de salida,,,,gracias


----------



## Palmas (Nov 25, 2010)

imanzoni dijo:


> Disculpa que te corrija pero espero que cuando yo me equivoque tambien me corrijan. Los cañones de gauss son pasivos y estan fabricados con imanes permanentes, lo que el trata de fabricar es un rifle magnetico, conocido en ingles como coil gun. En cuanto a los capacitores lo mas conveniente es usar voltajes del orden de los 700V en adelante siempre y cuando el objeto del rifle sea poder acelerar proyectiles a una velocidad que resulte interesante.


 Hola imanzoni, veo con agrado que sabes mucho del tema. Quisiera hacerte la siguiente pregunta, esos collares de electrosock para adiestrar perros, qué voltajen disparan? Con la teoria anterior, se podrá hacer uno? Tienes alguna idea para ello? Gracias.
Palmas.


----------



## darb1308 (Dic 2, 2010)

Palmas dijo:


> Hola imanzoni, veo con agrado que sabes mucho del tema. Quisiera hacerte la siguiente pregunta, esos collares de electrosock para adiestrar perros, qué voltajen disparan? Con la teoria anterior, se podrá hacer uno? Tienes alguna idea para ello? Gracias.
> Palmas.


Primero que todo los collares que tu dices para adiestrar perros no es de lo mas recomendable ya que genera graves quemaduras al animal, es como si metiers los dedos en untomacorriente y si digo un pokito mas, lo mejos es que busques otro metodo de adiestramiento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2010)

. . . Pero no sabés lo rápido que aprenden


----------

